# HIP numbers



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Get your HIP numbers now Go to this link and do it all on line(providing you have purchased your license)Easy peasy:mrgreen:HIP registration numbers


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Done.

Thanks for the reminder. So much easier from what it used to be.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

Online is so much easier than over the phone. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm kinda new to the waterfowl game but did hunt last year. My combo license is set to expire in September. If I get my new HIP number can I just transfer it to my new license when the time comes or should I wait till this license expires and I have my new license to get my HIP #? I assume the 2nd HIP # space on my license is for situations just like mine but thought I'd ask some of you more veteran guys first. It's no big deal to wait but I'm itching to hunt and getting my HIP # somehow feels like progress.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The HIP number is good until next March and you just transfer the same number over to your valid license.


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

Critter said:


> The HIP number is good until next March and you just transfer the same number over to your valid license.


That's what I figured but wanted to be sure. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Don't forget!!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

karakurt, did you get your HIP number?


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

karakurt said:


> XXXXXXXXXXXX


Get out of here spammer.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

karakurt said:


> Is it a simple coincidence of something more ? I am a little bit terrified.


Definitely not a coincidence, and you should be absolutely terrified. Oilibooger and I will pray for you.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

one4fishing said:


> Get out of here spammer.


Did you know that you can click on the Report Icon







in the lower left hand corner of the post and then report it? Then a mod can take care of him.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

What fun is that?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, since the folks that are spamming us never come back onto the forum to spar with us we might as well as get rid of them. 

When I first saw the post that this one made the question mark showed up on the top of my head and then today when they came back and edited their post to put in their trash it became clear.


----------



## bakerl1 (Apr 3, 2020)

Dunkem said:


> Get your HIP numbers now Go to this link and do it all on line(providing you have purchased your license)Easy peasy:mrgreen:HIP registration numbers


Nice posts, thank you so much. I was really wondering where can I get the HIP numbers, but I couldn't find anything on the internet. These numbers are very important for me, and now I can finally get them. Thank you so much, now I have it. By the way, I am that kind of person that believes in different mystical signs, and you should have seen my face when I saw that my HIP number ends in 666  I have read on https://www.sunsigns.org/angel-number-433-meaning/ that it's a really bad sign. Is it a simple coincidence of something more ? I am a little bit terrified.


----------

